# thatbb6's 75G DIY background build



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

First, I'd like to thank my GF for not getting mad at me because of the amount of time this build takes. I also wanna thank TropheousFriend for helping me through the PM, and all mods that answer my thread.
I got the 75G tank, stand, 48" fixture, 2 old heaters for $100 delivered. The guy originally wanted to throw in a Rena XP2 filter and take my PS3 instead of the cash. The filter turned out to be junk so the trade is off, I paid him cash for the setup instead.








Originally I went with Quikrete mortar mix because I tried to save a little money. NOT WORTH IT. The curing time is unbearable and it didn't stick to well. Drylok works 10000x better.








The 75G tank has a brace in the middle. I cut up the styrofoam into 3 panels before drawing the rocks. NOT a good idea.. but I'll figure something out to cover the seam.








Then I picked up some FPS from Leslie's for $10. 








A few days later, I was browsing CL for a filter. Some guy listed a brand new Fluval FX5 for just $150    . I looked into his other ads, and it turns out he's interested in trading for a PS3. SWEET!!! The thing is this guy lives 2 hrs away. I contacted him asking if he's down to meet half way. He told me he's coming down to my area the next day so he will drop by my place. I couldn't believe it. :thumb: I currently have it for my 29G grow out tank. Setup was a breeze.








Panels are all done. Waiting to be glued.








On to the back of the tank, I put some weight on and left it over night for curing.








This morning









I made 2 mini 'pockets' for my plants. Which one should I use?? Recommendations needed.
Left side of the tank is where the intake tube and heater would go. I have a long module to cover it up. The right side is where the return goes. Module piece goes there as well. Can you spot the air tubing?? :thumb: 








Return hose module 








and these are for the intake tube








I left some space enough for the nozzle and glued the piece on.

















close up picture









This is my first attempt ever so there were some errors but overall, I'm extremely happy with the result so far. I'll update my progress in a day or two. Let me know what you guys think. What plants should I keep?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You've done an excellent job so far on your 1st DIY background. Very impressive!

Your plant choices will depend on which cichlids you decide on and whether they are plant eaters, destroyers or not a problem.

How large are the plant pockets? They will need to be able to hold some substrate as well accomodate plant root growth.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job :thumb: will look even better when wet and get a bit of algae on it.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

fusion said:


> Great job :thumb: will look even better when wet and get a bit of algae on it.


Thanks. I can't wait to see algae on my background. :dancing:



Deeda said:


> You've done an excellent job so far on your 1st DIY background. Very impressive!
> 
> Your plant choices will depend on which cichlids you decide on and whether they are plant eaters, destroyers or not a problem.
> 
> How large are the plant pockets? They will need to be able to hold some substrate as well accomodate plant root growth.


Thank you. I'm planning to keep male haps/peacocks. The pockets aren't big at all. I would say 2"x2"x1.5". Originally I was thinking of fake plants but real plants are always better. Will Amazon swords work?


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

thatbb6 said:


> I also wanna thank TropheousFriend for helping me through the PM, and all mods that answer my thread.


Aww, you're welcome  Hope my advice and suggestions helped make the process easier!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Great news!!! I just picked up 3 Taiwan Reef, 2 Orange/Blue OB, 2 Venustus. All are around 2" for $4/each!! Taiwan Reef got insane color even at this length I couldn't believe it. I've bought most of my cichlids at this LFS, I don't think they feed hormone food. Pics update in a few days. :thumb:



TropheusFriend said:


> thatbb6 said:
> 
> 
> > I also wanna thank TropheousFriend for helping me through the PM, and all mods that answer my thread.
> ...


lol I was so lost but you guys gave me some great tips.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think those plant pockets will be too small for Amazon swords. Maybe some Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze' would do well in there.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking very good!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Looking very good!


Thank you 


Deeda said:


> I think those plant pockets will be too small for Amazon swords. Maybe some Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze' would do well in there.


Can I use the regular soil from my garden for aquarium plant? I'll check to see if my LFS carry the plant you mentioned.

Meanwhile, pic of the OB and Taiwan Reef I just picked up.









My GF's stunning firefish.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use the same substrate for the plant as you do for your tank, gravel or sand.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking awesome. :thumb:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The background turned out well for your first attempt. Good job!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> The background turned out well for your first attempt. Good job!





mattrox said:


> Looking awesome. :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words.

UPDATES!!
All background pieces are fully cured. I filled up the tank and siphoned the water out 2x to wash away the loose dirt n particles. Tank is now on the stand with the sand and filter up and running. My API test kit is coming in the mail tomorrow so I'll start cycling then.
I also went to Thompson Building Materials to look for some boulders. I saw these "Baja Cresta" boulders that looks very similar to limestone rocks in term of color and shape. However, Google pics show Baja Cresta boulders are brown. Anyways, I found no info online if these are safe or not. Any opinions?

Looks like Prometheus 









different lighting









Return nozzle semi-hidden









Intake tube. This is where the heater will go as well.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

UPDATE!!!
Tank is completely cycled within a week. I went to Thompson's Building Materials and picked up 100+lbs of Baja Cresta rocks at $0.12/lb. I also got some artificial plants from Michaels since they were 50% off. Good deal!









I know the tank is a bit crowded but they are really happy in their new home. I will relocate the yellow labs and other fish out to other tank in a week or so.









Feeding time









Some of my fav shots


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on the background, the seams are very well hidden!! I also like the look of the new rocks, they blend well with the background.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like it came out very nice :thumb:


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Here's a Youtube video. Check out my channel for more.


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

Very nice job! I like it! How is the intake tube rock suspended like that?


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Exelent job. Color matches the rocks perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

PaNiK said:


> Very nice job! I like it! How is the intake tube rock suspended like that?


Thank you. Those 'rocks' on each side were glued to the tank using GE Silicone 1. I had the tank standing up for 24 hrs for it to cure properly. 


Dieselfool said:


> Exelent job. Color matches the rocks perfectly. :thumb:


Thank you.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice job on the BG and video.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Nicely done thatbb6....great job on the camo of the intakes and outtakes ... never thought of that idea and mounting the cover area seperately... I still have yet to attempt a DIY background but totally admire all of you that do and the work that you put into them. The fish stand out really well too against the background color. Again, great job!!!


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice tank! Looks great!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks all!!
This is the fish I picked up last week. The color is a lot more striking in person


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

Great job, Thatbb6! It turned out very nice


----------

